
What 7 Key Strategies Must We Learn From Apple Marketing? - acangiano
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/7-strategies-apple-marketing/
======
riffraff
I think "Each and every time Apple decided to innovate, they were laughed at"
is a bit of an exaggeration, from what I recall the iPod,iPhone, iBook,
MacBook and probably other products all were innovative and highly appreciated
by about everyone. I mean, even the latest macbook airs are receiving raving
reviews and have quite a bit of innovation in them.

------
jonnathanson
Extremely on-point re: design and packaging. Apple does not get enough credit
for its innovations in packaging. It's not software; it's not hardware; it's
not a sexy topic. But it's been a powerful, driving force behind Apple's
revival and ascent. Extending ease-of-use and aesthetic simplicity into the
unboxing experience was a stroke of genius.

